# corruption will never prevails again lol



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

During a public rally and meeting held Friday at the Conference Center - University of Assiut, Egypt’s President Morsi said: "Now we are in possession of information about who is actively trying to manipulate the destiny of this homeland, we will not hesitate to put our hands on all dens of corruption, no matter where they are. If any action sidesteps the interests of this country, I will be on the lookout for this small number of people, and I will respond to their selfish acts with all firmness.

"In order to attain the objectives of the revolution, social justice must be achieved, corruption must be uprooted and the country’s funds must be for its people."


Morsi said: "No corruption, no favoritism, no time-wasters.

"We have opened a Central Bank account under the name Nahdat Misr (Egypt Renaissance) for those who wish to purify themselves of corruption proceeds. They can deposit funds in that account. God accepts repentance."


The President pointed that some people were trying to keep gains from corruption by doing all they can to tarnish the image of the state as a whole.

"We will confront those who obtained land through corruption and those who used funds to own satellite TV stations that deliberately distort the facts.

"The revolution has a will which still drives it to achieve its goals, and erupts as and when necessary."

President Mohamed Morsi reiterated that he would not hesitate to call the entire Egyptian people for a second revolution, "to say clearly who the saboteurs are and who violated the rights of the homeland. In this country, there is no place for corruption or the corrupt.

"I call on all those who try to illegally smuggle into this country weapons or other banned goods or materials, and those who use young people to do the smuggling, to return to the embrace of their homeland."


For the corrupt, President Morsi said: "Those who pay taxes evaded earlier, and those who reconcile their position in good faith, with regard to wealth acquired unlawfully, this door is now open for them. However, reconciliation does not mean giving away the right homeland.


"The greatest impediment to stability, development and real renaissance is corruption. Some individuals seek to dodge punishment, using funds earned from corruption."


With regard to the governorate of Assiut, President Morsi said Assiut has many serious problems. The foremost among those is illiteracy, affecting up to 25 percent of the province’s population.


He added that a 22-kilometer road needs to be built to link-up the province; and that there is also a need to raise the electricity-generation capacity, and to further develop the province’s hospitals and universities.


"Now, there is a truly-local governor, aware of the nature of the province’s problems; and we will certainly give him all the support he needs to solve these problems.


"I call on the good people of this country to contribute in the completion of the Heart Centre medical facility Assiut needs now."


The President addressed all Egyptians, saying: "I remind all of the great importance of serious work and creativity, in order to produce our own food, medicine and weapons. This, no doubt, requires significant resources as well as good governance.


"Naturally, we need time. We do have a plan, and big goals we are already working to achieve. We need to provide the suitable climate. We will do all that together in the near future."


In response to requests from some attendees at the public rally and meeting at the University of Assiut, President Morsi assured that the martyrs’ blood will never go in vain. Meanwhile, he stressed that any riots, security violations or illegal road-blocking activities will be dealt with firmly, taking into account the right to peaceful demonstration which does not affect the wheels of production.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Who is going to absolve their sins? Was a personal message delivered from above? 

If you used corrupt money to start a business. build a house... do you pay the original amount back or do you pay the original amount plus all your profits... do you have to sell the business/house ... 

Does this only include corrupt money you kept in Egypt

Where does the money in this account go

Who has accesses to this money.

Rather naive in my opinion but no doubt we will be told millions have be paid back in... just to show the idea is working


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Now I think it's a smart idea

Those that feel guilty can "do the right thing" and pay some back. Simple system, no investigations, little effort from security forces, raises cash, best of all no comeback from the donators.

If it raises only 10,000 LE that's great - the more the better. I also guess some people may even wish to publicly boast about how much they put in - to try and "clean up" their image.

Need to create an "auction" atmosphere where people try to put in more than others.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> Now I think it's a smart idea
> 
> Those that feel guilty can "do the right thing" and pay some back. Simple system, no investigations, little effort from security forces, raises cash, best of all no comeback from the donators.
> 
> ...




How long have you lived here... why would they feel guilty? 

Why would their sins be absolved... it's not the catholic church.. and what about corrupt Copts.. what happens to their sins? 

It is naive...and if this is the best solution they can think of then god help Egypt.

The only money paid back and I say paid back loosely is a set up.. as paying back corrupt money means you cannot deny any wrong doing if you are taken to court...


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

I think we should we happy if nobody steals the funds from that account...


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

But seriously, charity should not replace governance. The country needs a complete overhaul of its fiscal system, otherwise nothing will change


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

The government subsidizes hajj trips for government employees; no doubt why.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

expatagogo said:


> The government subsidizes hajj trips for government employees; no doubt why.




do copts get a trip to the holy land?


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> do copts get a trip to the holy land?


Are Copts allowed to hold government jobs?

Oh, yeah, and besides the subsidized hajj trips, there's bonuses for both Eids.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

expatagogo said:


> Are Copts allowed to hold government jobs?
> 
> Oh, yeah, and besides the subsidized hajj trips, there's bonuses for both Eids.



When we were fully staffed we all ate together, the staff always get meat at Eid but no meat for me, when I asked where my meat was I was asked what do you want meat for you're a Christian.. I don't eat the meat I gave it to the staff, but if I did eat meat did they expect me to sit and look at everyone eating theirs. because believe me they dont shar


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> When we were fully staffed we all ate together, the staff always get meat at Eid but no meat for me, when I asked where my meat was I was asked what do you want meat for you're a Christian.. I don't eat the meat I gave it to the staff, but if I did eat meat did they expect me to sit and look at everyone eating theirs. because believe me they dont shar


lol...then you should do it like the egyptians and sit on the floor get your chunk of aysh baladi and dive in to the communal feast )


----------



## hyper_janice (Jan 13, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> because believe me they dont shar


I have been repeatedly invited to share so many times by people I didn't know and are not relatives. Yes, really, my husbands employee's, people at the gardening farms, walking down the street, wonder why that is. I'm also an old lady.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

hyper_janice said:


> I have been repeatedly invited to share so many times by people I didn't know and are not relatives. Yes, really, my husbands employee's, people at the gardening farms, walking down the street, wonder why that is. I'm also an old lady.


I often offered to share as well

Back to the fund - what harm can it do ??

Ok "what about" comments may be true but so what

Doom n gloom


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> I often offered to share as well
> 
> Back to the fund - what harm can it do ??
> 
> ...





Jeez Adrian... the minute anyone does it they have admitted to corruption ... never ever going to happen


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> When we were fully staffed we all ate together, the staff always get meat at Eid but no meat for me, when I asked where my meat was I was asked what do you want meat for you're a Christian.. I don't eat the meat I gave it to the staff, but if I did eat meat did they expect me to sit and look at everyone eating theirs. because believe me they dont shar


When I first came to Egypt, on salary day everyone received an Eid envelope (with a holiday bonus) - but me. 

After the holiday, when I went back to work, I told the boss man my doorman was thankful that I could cross the religious divide when it came to holiday giving, turned in my letter of resignation and LEFT.

Some things, yeah, I can let them go. But holiday bonuses? Really?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

expatagogo said:


> When I first came to Egypt, on salary day everyone received an Eid envelope (with a holiday bonus) - but me.
> 
> After the holiday, when I went back to work, I told the boss man my doorman was thankful that I could cross the religious divide when it came to holiday giving, turned in my letter of resignation and LEFT.
> 
> Some things, yeah, I can let them go. But holiday bonuses? Really?




In all my years here I have only had Eid money 3 times.. and this year was one of them..


----------

